# Buying a protection trained dog?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I got a message from someone looking for a home for a dog (after posting on a local sporting forum.) He is protection trained and I was wondering if I should be wary of purchasing a trained dog? From what the owner has told me he seems like a very stable good dog and the owner is a trainer.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Be very careful if you do not know the sport. Safest route would be to get a video of the dog working and show it to someone who knows (maybe your local schutzhund training director) for opinion, or post here.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Are they talking protection trained as in Personal Protection or sport trained?

Big difference.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Personally I wouldn't buy a "protection trained" dog as a pet.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Really depends on what they mean by "protection trained".

Could be for sport like SchH, ring, SDA, etc...

Could be retired K9 or washed out K9.

Could be well trained PPD.

Could be poorly trained PPD.

Could be a dog who just barks on command.

Could be a dangerous nervebag that barks and lunges all the time and an ignorant owner thinks that makes the dog "protective" and he must have been trained for it.

Really no way to answer without knowing their definition of protection trained.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: PackenBe very careful if you do not know the sport. Safest route would be to get a video of the dog working and show it to someone who knows (maybe your local schutzhund training director) for opinion, or post here.


agree


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

Here is a queston. Why is he getting rid of the dog in the first place? If I have spent that much time and cash to train a dog correctly for something like protection there would have too be a really good reason for me want to (dump) sell it to someone else.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys! I decided not to adopt this dog because I would not be able to do animal-assisted therapy with him. The therapy org. does not allow protection trained dogs.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: PhazewolfHere is a queston. Why is he getting rid of the dog in the first place? If I have spent that much time and cash to train a dog correctly for something like protection there would have too be a really good reason for me want to (dump) sell it to someone else.


maybe he trained it to be sold as a PPD. 

...worth more $$ to some


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Our boy is trained in personal protection but not schH. 
He is very freindly and mellow boy, hubby only turns him on when needed. He doesnt bite random people, he has been properly socialized and trained.. thousands of dollars in training in our dogs but to us its worth every penny. 
I know you decided not to adopt but definately if the dog is trained in protection of any kind you would need to educate yourself on how to handle and on going traing for the dog. Training never ends. 
I also agree that a protection dog may not be the best idea for a therapy dog.


----------

